

How Reddit Kicked Digg's Ass - cartab
http://vospe.com/2010/09/16/how-reddit-kicked-diggs-ass-and-ate-their-lunch/

======
wccrawford
I'm still not convinced that they did. Yes, they managed to steal a bunch of
users from Digg.

Many people have complained that Digg used to be a tech-oriented site, and now
it's general news. They went to Reddit for the tech-oriented news again. Now
those same new people are moving to Reddit... As long as Reddit prefers
numbers over loyalty, they're getting what they want.

I guess those people will come to Hacker News now. I did.

